# Goats ate lilac one lethargic



## hefalumpmom (Aug 30, 2017)

I am so new to goats.  We had two billy goats dumped here on Friday.  Things had been going ok until Tues night.  Apparently they ate lilac which must not be good for them.  One vomited rumen contents in a pretty good volume last night.  The other apparently did not.  That is the one I am most worried about.  He seems lethargic and painful.  He walks around sniffing and nibbling, but neither one seemed interested in breakfast.  I don't plan to keep them, but their owners haven't come forward.  I can't afford huge vet bills, but I don't want them suffering.  Any advice?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 30, 2017)

I have never had a poisoned goat. Can you call a vet just to ask about giving activated charcoal? Or is there an animal poison control number? 

For Rhododendron poisoning, might help.

http://www.goatworld.com/health/plants/antidotes.shtml


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 30, 2017)

I would follow rhodie poison protocol. Aggressive treatment is nec. if they are to pull through. Basically you need to help them clear the stuff out of them. 
My husband got a doe thru rhodie poisoning. He gave charcoal, milk of magnesia and lots of strong tea/vegtible oil via drench. When they get sick they won't usually eat or drink.  Good luck.


----------

